# Out of Burrow Sleeping, something new and a question?



## TigsMom (Sep 11, 2014)

One of my Desert Torts in his own enclosure has recently started sleeping outside his burrow in the opten of the enclosure. Not hugely concerned, but I do find it odd. Especially after all the storms we've had recently. I'm seeing that he likes a bit of moisture. If I dampen the burrow, he will head for it. It had dried out as it was protected from our storms. Anyone else see this sort of behavior, he's completely healthy, just an odd behavior for Monsoon season, that he is suddenly attracted to the damp ground and avoiding his less humid and dryer burrow.


----------



## ascott (Sep 11, 2014)

Have you checked in the burrow for any disturbing occupants? This is usually the culprit here when one of the men folks suddenly is outside of their burrow or hide at night...however, during the heat of the hottest time of summer...I will find a couple of the torts outside of their burrow sound asleep...from a human observation, it seems as though they are enjoying the night air....this has been my observation a few times after I have done an inspection of the burrows--and rid big juicy black widows that have webbed across the burrow a couple of feet down...or rid a new born kitten from one once...and I do believe one of the torts here is sharing their digs with some type of snake...hoping it is a gopher snake and not a rattler...we will see....

But check the burrow and make sure nothing in there...be cautious though..this is time of year the snakes are readily moving about....and you have a couple nasty one there as well...


----------



## TigsMom (Sep 12, 2014)

Nope, no new occupants Thankfully. Just the tortoise enjoying the night air I suppose.


----------



## Arnold_rules (Sep 17, 2014)

Some times a tortoise has to do what a tortoise has to do. Every once in awhile mine will choose to sleep under his palm tree or other bush in his enclosure. I only worry if he does it for a week or more. He always goes back to his burrow within a day or two. I think they do these things just to keep their keepers scratching our heads.


----------

